# Who is on the USA under 21 developmental team



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi, im going to a Canada v. USA scrimmage on Saturday and was wondering who was on the American team.. Is Mayo and Oden on that team????


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Mayo and Oden are on the team. It consists of college players for the most part.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I looked it up, the tryouts aren't until July 21st-23rd in Dallas, TX. I have no idea what you're going to, but these are the players on that roster. 

http://www.usabasketball.com/men/2005/05_mtrials_u21_roster.html

You might be thinking about the World University Games.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

HKF said:


> I looked it up, the tryouts aren't until July 21st-23rd in Dallas, TX. I have no idea what you're going to, but these are the players on that roster.
> 
> http://www.usabasketball.com/men/2005/05_mtrials_u21_roster.html
> 
> You might be thinking about the World University Games.


I'm going to the scrimmage on Saturday at RMC in Canada. My friend is on the Canadian team. I'm assuming he will be covering Reddick, Rodney Carney, or Adam Morrison.. Should be very exciting to see all these players first hand..

EDIT: I forgot to say thanks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem. Carney is a stud. Hopefully he has improved. If you could give some opinions on the players after you come back, that would be great.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

HKF said:


> No problem. Carney is a stud. Hopefully he has improved. If you could give some opinions on the players after you come back, that would be great.



Ya, i'll be sure to give you a detailed breakdown as possible.. Im really interested to see a few of the matchups.. specifically Garry Gallimore (CIS Defensive player of the year and Captain of the team) on their best perimeter scorer (would that be Reddick probably, i could conceivably see him guarding Adam Morrison or Carney as well- as often he gives up a bit of height at 6'3/6'4).. I have not seen American College players in person before but have seen a ton on tv, and a ton of CIS and some raptors games live, so it should be interesting to see some differing style and see how we stack up..


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Rajon Rondo will end up being the best player out of that group, just watch (with the exception of Gay.)


----------

